# Sad News from Earl



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Guys, i am most sad to report that, Earl's father, at the age of 55, passed away earlier today.  

Our Condolences are sent to him and his family.

For this reason, and most understandable, Earl will be away from the forum for awhile. Clint and I will attempt to get the information to you as we can, but i can say that, "No One" can do it with the style and expertise, that Earl can. 

For our new members who may not be familar with Earl, he is one of our "Moderators" and "Resident D* Guru"

Our prayers are with him.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Earl, I'm sorry to hear such terrible news, and hope that you find solice during this intense time of sorrow. Take care, and take time.


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss Earl, we'll see you when you get back. Like said above, Take some time for sure.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl,

My deepest condolences to you and your family. Don't worry about here Donnie and I will hold down the fort in your absense.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

55 is too young to depart this plain, IMO. So sorry to hear this Earl. I know the kind of "go to" guy you are and I know that you'll be there for your family. Here's to you finding the strength to get through a very unfortunate situation.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

So sorry for your loss Earl, we will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

Earl,

My deepest regrets to you and your family. Sorry to hear of your loss. Take care and we'll see you soon enough.

Ricky


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl, My condolences to you and your family. Sorry about your loss, you will be missed in your absence and in our prayers.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

My condolences to you and your family. You are in our thoughts, please do take all the time needed to take care your family and yourself. This place is not going anywhere...


----------



## Joe Long (Feb 17, 2006)

Earl,

So sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.

Joe LaBracio


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Earl, I'm sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

My sincerest condolences to you and your family Earl. May he rest in peace.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I wish to add my sincerest condolences also. Having lost my father a few years ago, I appreciate the impact of this event on your life. May God bless you and your family in this time of sorrow.

Carl


----------



## petehami (Apr 12, 2006)

Earl,
So very sorry for your loss. Be assured there are many keeping you and your family in their thoughts and prayers.
Pete


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

With deepest sympathy. He will be always in your heart.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl
My condolences to you and your family, I'm sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You all have no idea on how much this particular thread means to me.

Thank you all for the prayers and thoughts................

I have my Dad to thank for my fondness of "toys". I still remember the day he came home with our first VCR .... A Zenith Beta II Pop-Top. It's timer .... a seperate clock timer.

Again... Thank you for the posts and the thoughts/prayers...
I'll be around...


The attached photo is from easter 2006 (not even 2 weeks ago).
Top Left IS my dad, then me, my son Joshua, and my gradfather (Earl).

4 Generations...........


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Nice looking group of fellows.  

And again Earl, My family would like to extend our Deepest Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Very sad to hear.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Earl, I'm so sorry for your lost, my prayers and condolences are with your family.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

Earl....55 is way too early.....god bless, take care of the family, be well


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Earl, I am also very sorry for your loss and my prayers and condolences are with you and your family.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

My deepest sympathies, Earl.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm very sad to hear that. I'm sorry for your loss, Earl.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

my sympathies are with you.
looks like a cool dad!


----------



## Armando (Apr 13, 2006)

Earl, I am sorry to hear your loss. My prayers are with your family.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Earl:Our thoughts,and prayers,are with you.


----------



## mosh in bed (Apr 27, 2006)

Even though I'm brand new to the forums, right away I knew who Earl was and how much he contributes. I offer my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers are with you in this difficult time, Earl.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Earl,
Sad to here, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## carolsue (Apr 15, 2006)

Earl, I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

My sincerest condolences


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

my thoughts and prayers go out to you earl, i lost both my mother and dad and i miss them terrible, but i know that they are in a much better place then i am, and i hope to join them when the good lord calls me home also, shaun


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

My prayers go out to you, some of the worst losses anyone can have is a parent or spouse, I have lost both, my mom 15 years ago this past saturday and my wife (she was only 38) a year ago.

The sudden unexpected death is one of the hardest to handle, but I found out in both instances the best way to get through this terrible time in your life is to remember the good times and the funny things that they did.

Take your time in grieving, cry if you need to (no one ever said a man could not cry) and think of them often.

Just remember, no matter how sick or healthy they were on this earth, they are in good hands now and will never be sick again. They are the healthiest they have ever been.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I'd like to add my condolences, Earl.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I thank you all for your kind words and thoughts.


And to all of you, that have been through this or any other event.... my prayers are there for you as well....

So.... I thank Donnie for starting this thread... but this isn't my personal forum.. (as much as I would like it to be).... so I am going to de-sticky the thread...

And you can all continue with your 02468 attempts to get 10B8.... 

I'll be around.... I just may not be posting much for the next week or so.

Thank you all.

Earl


----------



## Manchesters (Nov 20, 2005)

Best to you and your family, Earl. And let's hope grandpa never notices what HIS son was doing to him in that picture, rofl. Your Dad has gone on to better things. It is rough tho--MY dad left on a trip for England, and ended up going on to Heaven! We are never prepared, but we humans are resilient, and so we go on.

Take care, and thank you for all your help keeping us up to date on what has been going on......first with the Tivo units, and now with the R-15. Our thoughts are with you.

Carole


----------



## pentium101 (Nov 19, 2005)

Sorry for your lost, Earl.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

OMG, So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. 
DGIB


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. 

My sympathies Earl.


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

Condolences to you and your family Earl.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2002)

Someone who has given you life is taken in death. No need to worry about him. He is in good hands: but you can miss him plenty. May he have a safe journey while your family celebrates his life.


----------



## CHOMPIS (Apr 19, 2006)

Makes complaining about the R15s Series Links issues & trick play behavior so meaningless. Sorry about your loss...


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Earl, I went through a very similar experience 8 years ago. I hope your pain eases soon. Peace to you and your loved ones.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Add my sympathy to all the others....I have been very busy and away from the forum for a few days and thought I'd finally check in and see what was new.....SO very sorry to discover this thread.

Hang in there, Earl!!


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Earl, I've been away for a few days, and come back to hear the sad news... my condolences to your whole family!


----------



## fullcourt81 (Sep 8, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You all have no idea on how much this particular thread means to me.
> 
> Thank you all for the prayers and thoughts................
> 
> I have my Dad to thank for my fondness of "toys". I still remember the day he came home with our first VCR .... A Zenith Beta II Pop-Top. It's timer .... a seperate clock timer


Earl,my Dad is gone, also. He was not much of a techie, but I still remember him sitting up late at night, changing the channels on our TV with the Zenith "clicker" remote, so he never watched a commercial. CLICK, CLICK, CLICK!


----------



## LacyinTX (Jan 4, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your Dad's passing. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I thank you all again...

I appriciate it.... I know today is the "big day" for the Humax models..
So I will be around watching. I won't be monitoring as close as I normally do (when I am at work)

I'll poke my head in.

I am actually now going to "close" this thread, as I need it to fall off the first page.
Feel free to PM me if you want to add to this thread in your own way.

But just as I have to take my next step.... It is time to ....................

GET BACK ON TO TOPIC...


----------

